# My Avengers Diorama



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

After finishing the new Iron Man kit, I added him--along with my reworked Black Widow--to a shattered street base that I scatch-built. The result is basically an Avengers diorama where Black Widow is diving for cover after something big has just exploded. Iron Man is covering her, his hand replusor ray at the ready. 























































Sean


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

That's really cool. Good work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree, Sean...great idea...very very well executed...This is great!

Ben


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Creative use of both those figures and it looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent idea for a diorama, fantastic work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, fellas! I appreciate it. 

I used pieces of broken up styrofoam for the large chunks of debris, and sitting here looking at the dio, they look just like painted chunks of styrofoam. I'll see about replacing them with pieces of florist foam, instead. I'll try out a piece and see how it works. 

I'll post the updated pics here. 

Sean


----------



## Gert (May 19, 2012)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It pays to be adventurous in the modeling world.Great action poses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Just saw the Avengers today and really like the idea you came up with for the dio. I think the debris looks fine but agree that something more is needed and the florist foam is a good idea. You may also want to consider dirtying things up a bit more.

Great work :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards, 
Matt


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great job...they look good together:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

SJF said:


> Thanks very much, fellas! I appreciate it.
> 
> I used pieces of broken up styrofoam for the large chunks of debris, and sitting here looking at the dio, they look just like painted chunks of styrofoam. I'll see about replacing them with pieces of florist foam, instead. I'll try out a piece and see how it works.
> 
> ...


You could coat them with a thick coat of gesso which would make them less coarse and also give them a hard outer surface afterwards. Actually with a thick coat of gesso it is likely the ends would really look like broken out concrete. Right now they are too "bubbly" with the styrofoam particles.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Gert, xsavoie, Matt and Miniature Sun: thanks very much! 



rkoenn said:


> You could coat them with a thick coat of gesso which would make them less coarse and also give them a hard outer surface afterwards. Actually with a thick coat of gesso it is likely the ends would really look like broken out concrete. Right now they are too "bubbly" with the styrofoam particles.


Yeah, it's that "bubbly" texture to the styrofoam that's driving me nuts. It's not what I wanted. I'll take a whack at it later today. 

Sean


----------

